# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Sowas gibts nur in den USA

## Hua Hin

So was gibts nur in den USA !!!!! 

An alle Raucher und Nichtraucher! 

Das ist wohl die beste Anwaltsgeschichte des Jahres und wohl auch des Jahrzehnts!
Sie ist wahr und hat den ersten Platz im amerikanischen Wettbewerb der Strafverteidiger
(Criminal Lawyer Award Contest) gewonnen:

In Charlotte, NC, kaufte ein Rechtsanwalt eine Kiste mit sehr seltenen und sehr teuren
Zigarren und versicherte diese dann, unter anderem, gegen Feuerschaden.
Über die nächsten Monate rauchte er die Zigarren vollständig auf und forderte dann die
Versicherung auf (die erste Prämienzahlung war noch nicht einmal erbracht), den Schaden
zu ersetzen.

In seinem Anspruchsschreiben führte der Anwalt auf, dass die Zigarren durch eine Serie
kleiner Feuerschäden vernichtet worden seien. Die Versicherung weigerte sich zu bezahlen
mit der einleuchtenden Argumentation, dass er die Zigarren bestimmungsgemäß
ver(b)raucht habe.

Der Rechtsanwalt klagte... und gewann!

Das Gericht stimmte mit der Versicherung überein, dass der Anspruch unverschämt sei,
doch ergab sich aus der Versicherungspolice, dass die Zigarren gegen jede Art von Feuer
versichert seien und Haftungsausschlüsse nicht bestünden.
Folglich müsse die Versicherung bezahlen, was sie selbst vereinbart und unterschrieben
habe.
Statt ein langes und teueres Berufungsverfahren anzustrengen, akzeptierte die Versicherung
das Urteil und bezahlte 15.000 US-Dollar an den Rechtsanwalt, der seine Zigarren in den
zahlreichen "Feuerschäden" verloren hatte.

Jetzt kommt's! 

Nachdem der Anwalt den Scheck der Versicherung eingelöst hatte, wurde er auf deren 
Antrag in 24 Fällen von Brandstiftung verhaftet. 
Unter Hinweis auf seine zivilrechtliche Klage und seine Angaben vor Gericht, wurde er wegen 
vorsätzlicher Inbrandsetzung seines versicherten Eigentums zu 24 Monaten Freiheitsstrafe 
(ohne Bewährung) und 24.000 US-Dollar Geldstrafe verurteilt. 

Und jetzt soll noch einer sagen, dass die Amis keinen an der Klatsche haben! :aetsch:

----------


## Erich

Das is wie das Ding mit der Katze in der Mikrowelle, nur noch viel besser  ::

----------


## schiene

Nun,da wollte mal wieder einer schlauer(cleverer) sein als er ist.
Mitleid mit ihm? Nein,nicht im geringsten.

----------


## big_cloud

Der Anwalt der Versicherung ist sein Honorar wert :super: 

der
Lothar aus Lembeck  :cool:

----------


## walter

Überlegt einmal wenn diese Rechtsprechung in abgeänderter Form ohne die erforderliche Versicherung in Deutschland greifen sollte.
Alle Raucher im Knast.  :diskusion:

----------


## schiene

Nun,für viele Raucher wäre es dann eine Alternative da sie ja dann unter sich sind :aetsch: .Hab auch gerade wieder einen Rückschlag nach paar Wochen ohne Zigaretten gehabt.Shit!
mfG schiene

----------

